# United Kingdom Flag to be Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann



## Catterix (Dec 11, 2007)

The Telegraph said:
			
		

> When Ian Lucas, a Welsh Labour MP, suggested the Union flag be redrawn to incorporate the Welsh dragon, he could not have imagined that this would be the "popular" choice.
> 
> 
> See more readers' designs
> ...







Basically, the Telegraph asked viewers to design and vote on a flag design. 

And then 4chan found out.

And then 2chan...


----------



## Kubisa (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh shit that is fucking epic. 

I'm actually laughing tears at the moment, awesome.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 11, 2007)

OMFG I England's new flag Ftw


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2007)

FOURTY PERCENT


----------



## sel (Dec 11, 2007)

Something we would all recite a pledge to.

not that we even do that over here, but okay


----------



## ?verity (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh god those were amazing...

Long live the GAR!!!!


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 11, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2007)

Wtf? The union jack is fine as it is, anyway the Welsh don't even like the English so I don't see why they made such a big deal out of not being included in the flag?


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Wtf? The union jack is fine as it is



It's just became finer.

That's the most awesome thing I've ever heard... The power of Kamina can really reach far beyond Japanese borders.

Now, every brit can proudly say : "Yeah, I'm gurren brigade member !"

Let's move onto the other flags I say !!!



> "It represents shouting "*UNION*!" and joining together; kicking reason to the curb and doing the impossible; fighting the power, and piercing the heavens," he said



UWAAHH !? GATTAI !!! I feel like shouting the catchphrase outloud because of the awesome !

BRING OUT "YE OLDE GURREN LAGANN" PICS !! They're the new tapestry of UK's history.


----------



## Juno (Dec 11, 2007)

Now Britons can finally put their hands on their hearts and gaze proudly at their country's flag with tears in their eyes as they recite the national motto.

"WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK WE ARE?"



> Wtf? The union jack is fine as it is, anyway the Welsh don't even like the English so I don't see why they made such a big deal out of not being included in the flag?



Because the Union Jack is not the english flag, it's the British flag (of which Wales is under), composed of the heraldic crosses of the patron saints of england, scotland and ireland - St. George's being the red cross on the white background, St. Andrew's being the white diagonal cross on the blue background, and St. Patrick's being the red diagonal cross on the white background.

If Wales was incorporated into the union jack, it would be St. David's heraldic cross (yellow cross on a black background) that would be used, and not the dragon. 

However, Wales was not a separate principality from England when the Union Jack was designed, so basically they don't get a say anymore.


----------



## Keisei (Dec 11, 2007)

Richard says (18:38):
I think I can improve it
Richard says (18:45):

Sam says (18:48):
lulz
Richard says (18:48):
no wait
Richard says (18:48):
i can improve it more
Richard says (18:52):
I improved it more.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Dec 11, 2007)

I've never been so happy to live in the UK.


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG!!!!! THIS IS EPIC DDDD will this be in the paper!? if so what issue!? please tell me  i must buy it!


----------



## less (Dec 11, 2007)

I am proud of my countryman, I must admit. He extended a helping hand across the North Sea to give the UK back its pride as a nation


----------



## Auraya (Dec 11, 2007)

omg epic 

Almost makes me proud to be british


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 11, 2007)

GAR Britain 
in b4 Gainax


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 11, 2007)

lol.. that would be a boost for this island


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 11, 2007)

> And what impact does he think the new flag would have on foreigners like himself?
> 
> "That the UK is awesome. I just hope they don't think it's a pirate flag.
> 
> "Actually, if this design is rejected as a common flag perhaps the Crown might file it for future use as a privateer ensign on the high seas or in outer space."


Hahahaha.

Kick ASS.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 11, 2007)

Hell. Yes.

WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK WE ARE?!


----------



## illyana (Dec 11, 2007)

That's so funny.
I literally couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Dec 11, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!
more fun for Britons


----------



## Auraya (Dec 11, 2007)

xx-ravskee-xx said:


> That's so funny.
> I literally couldn't stop laughing.



I couldn't stop laughing either 

the conversation with your friend didn't help either


----------



## Zabuzalives (Dec 11, 2007)

This would be so awesome....


come to think of it...we all have pretty dull flags.....


----------



## Red (Dec 11, 2007)

OH FUCK YEAH.

TBH the Dia gurren flag would be a more suitable flag for any country. America take note.


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2007)

fucking Godwin!


----------



## Ash (Dec 11, 2007)

I've never seen the show, but that's a sweet-ass flag.


----------



## gudy2FEET (Dec 11, 2007)

That Is Fucking Awesome! Now It needs to be done with every flag!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 11, 2007)

fuck yes!!!


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 11, 2007)

Epic.


----------



## Toby (Dec 11, 2007)

less said:


> I am proud of my countryman, I must admit. He extended a helping hand across the North Sea to give the UK back its pride as a nation



I can't help but believe that I might know this person.

If it is who I think it is, I am going to hug her to death.

And if the flag is adopted (which it should be) I am doing my service in the British Navy, not the Norwegian army. 

GAR!


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 11, 2007)

They might as well change their theme song to "United" by Judas Priest to go with the epic-ness.


----------



## Andernoo (Dec 11, 2007)

Rule Dai Gurren


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 11, 2007)

Ho' shit. No way.


I gotta check the show out.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Dec 11, 2007)

That flag should be adopted, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Masaki (Dec 11, 2007)

I just saw that a few minutes ago and I support this decision 500%.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 11, 2007)

I have never been more proud to be a brigade member


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 11, 2007)

Keh ! Kamina-sama for next king ! 

I say, if it were to be really done (but I doubt it), any gurren-dan member of the forums should ask for british citizenship ! 

Or let's just do a reunion in London an have a wide screen TTGL marathon.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2007)

DO IT


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 11, 2007)

So all that hard work wasn't for nothing.

Thats what they get for asking people on the ineternet for a flag design.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello no the welsh get the red


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2007)

lol is this fucking serious ?


----------



## Masaki (Dec 11, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Keh ! Kamina-sama for next king !



I'd vote for him.


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 11, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Basically, the Telegraph asked viewers to design and vote on a flag design.
> 
> And then 4chan found out.
> 
> And then 2chan...



this flag is for the win


----------



## burning jazz hat (Dec 11, 2007)

fuck YES.
FUCK YES.
now all they need is a  smiley somewhere on the flag to take it alone


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 11, 2007)

omg omg omg

my dreams are slowly coming true

TTGL is finally taking over the world!


----------



## xpto (Dec 11, 2007)

This is so fucking awesome it makes me want to go to England. But then again, if the flag represents the union of the United Kingdom, why not simply unite the world in a big union of GAR?


----------



## Solar Bankai (Dec 11, 2007)

> This is so fucking awesome it makes me want to go to England. But then again, if the flag represents the union of the United Kingdom, why not simply unite the world in a big union of GAR?



UK Gurren Lagann...

Terra Gurren Lagann


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 11, 2007)

The next target shall be... CANADA ! Look at that maple leaf ! Can't you see the shades are missing !?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 11, 2007)

I demand that flag to be the official one


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I demand that flag to be the official one



yeah! when are they going to start using this flag?

anyhow if they use it wouldnt it break legal rights or something?


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 11, 2007)

I never realized the UK was so GAR!


----------



## Serp (Dec 11, 2007)

Fucking GAR


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Dec 11, 2007)

argh..row row fight the power indead...argh


----------



## Denji (Dec 11, 2007)

That's it. I'm moving to the UK.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 11, 2007)

I would gladly serve under that flag.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 11, 2007)

its official, kamina is british


----------



## Jazz (Dec 11, 2007)

I would move to the UK for that flag.


----------



## /root (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope this means that every flag with a union jack on it gets changed 

If it actually happens.

Which it probably won't


----------



## Diamed (Dec 12, 2007)

thank you TTGL for recapturing the human spirit and inspiring us all.  You'd better do it UK!  The people have spoken!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 12, 2007)

Mario said:


> I would move to the UK for that flag.



As would I


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2007)

OH SHI-


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 12, 2007)

Man, I can't wait until they publicly announce this flag on TV. I hope they eventually hoist it up the flagpole in a public square. Someone needs to get a clip of that.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 12, 2007)

Catterix said:


> And then 4chan found out.
> 
> And then 2chan...



Internet Hate Machine


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont even find this funny.. i mean what the fuck..

Yeah it's pretty cool innit, TTGL is sweet but crackin up over this? Lame


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh wow.. For once, I'm glad to be british.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 12, 2007)

*FUCK YEAH!*


*GURREN BRI-TAIN!*





I have never been so proud to be British as I am right now.

​


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 12, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> *FUCK YEAH!*
> 
> 
> *GURREN BRI-TAIN!*
> ...





LOL  nice one


----------



## Naida (Dec 12, 2007)

Holy shit. Our country is going to be made of freaking epic WIN if we use this flag.

 RO RO FIGHT DA POWER!



Ryoku said:


> *FUCK YEAH!*
> 
> 
> *GURREN BRI-TAIN!*
> ...


Lol, sig'd


----------



## Ignis Solus (Dec 12, 2007)

That should be the WORLD flag.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 12, 2007)

Digital Flareon said:


> That should be the WORLD flag.



I fucking agree.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 12, 2007)

so when are they going to start using this flag?


----------



## CajNatalie (Dec 12, 2007)

This can't be serious.
o.o

*is speechless*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2007)

It's not actually going to be the new flag. ?_? 

The Telegraph just held a poll for the best design of a new British flag after that Welsh MP suggested the Union Jack be changed. If they did adopt this flag though, I'd consider myself British for the first time ever in life. 

And lol at these comments on the article..



> "Is there no respect for anything British these days? No wonder we are becoming the laughing stock of the entire world! The Daily Telegraph should not be encouraging such flippancy!" - Posted by J L on December 12, 2007 8:54 AM





> "Has the Telegraph got anything better to do than foster this stupidity?
> 
> If the top-voted design tells us anything, it is a fitting emblem of the dominance of the Devil in this once wonderful Christian country." - Posted by Michael on December 11, 2007 2:40 PM





> UNION FLAGANN SPIN ON -
> Posted by Anonymous on December 11, 2007 3:48 PM


----------



## Quagles (Dec 12, 2007)

This is so epic. Sorta makes me want to be British.


----------



## scottlw (Dec 12, 2007)

wow nice British people will have a new flag ?!?!?!


----------



## Twili (Dec 12, 2007)

Fucking awesome, if that ever is adopted I'll be saying 'fuck you' to Northern Ireland and actually say I'm British


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL cool flag 

Here are my ideas for the USA flag although they utterly fail when compared to this awesomeness of the proposed new Brit flag.


----------



## jjv236 (Dec 12, 2007)

Id pledge to that!!


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 12, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> *FUCK YEAH!*
> 
> 
> *GURREN BRI-TAIN!*
> ...



This... is so moving !!


----------



## Shodai (Dec 12, 2007)

*UNION FLAGANN! SPIN ON!!*


----------



## El Torero (Dec 12, 2007)

First time in my life I?m jealous of England. That flag is made of epic and win.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 12, 2007)

Geg said:


> FOURTY PERCENT




OH GOD I JUST NOTICED THAT! ...


----------



## Shodai (Dec 12, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I disaaprove on the ground TTGL fans annoy me : /


----------



## ItNeverRains (Dec 12, 2007)

I hate the internet...


----------



## Shodai (Dec 12, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I love TTGL, it just has lame fans.
> 
> See above post for details.



Ignoring the insult, why do you hate TTGL fanboys above all other fanboys?

All fanboys are the same. They claim the anime they love is the best. I love TTGL, but I admit it's not the best anime out there. What exactly made my post above lame? It was intended as a joke, but it appears you failed to see the humour.

Something tells me your a  TTGL hater on /a/


----------



## Ecclaed (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh my god, this is just great. 



> "It represents shouting "UNION!" and joining together; kicking reason to the curb and doing the impossible; fighting the power, and piercing the heavens," he said.



The fact he said this in an interview and it made it to print is just awesome.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 12, 2007)

Nevan said:


> As would I



lol we have enough trouble with migrants as it is


----------



## Azira (Dec 12, 2007)

If that ever actually became the flag, i would instantly move and have the GAREST fucking tea party ever.


----------



## scottlw (Dec 12, 2007)

That flag reminds me of halo lol... Whens it suppost to be announced >


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2007)

OMFG!! 
This is the funniest shit Ive seen in a while!!

The intertubes scores!!!


----------



## Roku-sky (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't touched this site in years - but had to go back just to create this:


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 13, 2007)

wow this has to be freaking fake, no way this is actually for real.


----------



## Para (Dec 13, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Wtf? The union jack is fine as it is, anyway the Welsh don't even like the English so I don't see why they made such a big deal out of not being included in the flag?



I honestly don't care about the Union Jack normally (let's be honest, it sucks), but if Wales 'making a big deal' causes something as epic as this, I'm damn proud


----------



## Shodai (Dec 13, 2007)

This is epic, but anyone who believes this will actually become our flag is stupid or American


----------



## Peccas (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG thats so awesome


----------



## Peccas (Dec 13, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> This is epic, but anyone who believes this will actually become our flag is stupid or American



 alas, you make me sad


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 13, 2007)

As a fellow U.K. citizen, I approve.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Dec 13, 2007)

rofl awesome


----------



## raisin-gun (Dec 13, 2007)

I dont get it...its just a joke contest right? or are they serious?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2007)

Is this... for real? I mean... 

*readies to go and live in Uk* 

You understand that making a flag like that will get half the anime population to UK, right?

LOL


----------



## Altron (Dec 14, 2007)

Kubisa said:


> Oh shit that is fucking epic.
> 
> I'm actually laughing tears at the moment, awesome.



hell yeah that is freaking tight. I would salute that easily over our own flag.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, this is just fucking EPIC. 

Why couldn't the Canadian flag be more interesting than just a simple MAPLE LEAF? Srsly.


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 14, 2007)

I have never wanted to be British moreso than I do right now.


----------



## 89andahalf (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's a slightly more sophisticated version of the previously posted image.


----------



## MasterFox (Dec 14, 2007)

This makes me proud to be 16% welsh. If this were to become a reality, I'm moving to the UK.  Also, props to whoever created that image.


----------



## 89andahalf (Dec 15, 2007)

MasterFox said:


> This makes me proud to be 16% welsh. If this were to become a reality, I'm moving to the UK.  Also, props to whoever created that image.



I know what you mean.

The flag was made by "Anonymous of Norway".
The Kamina image was made by "". 
Then the Kamina image was  by "Anonymous of Norway".


Edit: Oh look, a flash:


----------

